# My Tanks #2: 265 gallons



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

Tank is 265 Gallons, 84"x24"x29"
Residents:
1 12" BBXB Aro
3 12" Black Aros
3 9" Mono Pbass
6 5"-10" IT Datnoids
4 7" Red Spotted Severums
1 9" Ornate Bichit
1 8" Palmas Polli
1 12" High Fin Pictus
1 10" Unknown Pleco
Pics

































Video


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a great looking tank. Looks like you're running Marineland LED lights?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking tank Rich! Thanks for sharing


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

nice bichir, i cant wait till mine get bigger


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

looks great rich!

after seeing this i gotta post photos of my 200G


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

sick looking tank!! DROOL... and ben yes you do need to post pics i want to see your new puffer TOO


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice mix Richard. I like how all your dats are stable.


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> Nice mix Richard. I like how all your dats are stable.


Thanks, I was surprise all six are always pretty much stable. My other tank has 4, and 3 of them are always unstable.



2wheelsx2 said:


> That's a great looking tank. Looks like you're running Marineland LED lights?


yup, 2 fit perfectly end to end.


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice rich! lovely tank! i love your dats and bbxb!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great. Those fish make that huge tank look small


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

richbcca said:


> Thanks, I was surprise all six are always pretty much stable. My other tank has 4, and 3 of them are always unstable.


if that the case, you should move all your dat into this tank. I think dat stable due to tank setup, so just move other fish and have dats in.


----------

